# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Casato (Rotterdam)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Casato
Douwes Dekkerlaan 1a 
Rotterdam (ZH)

Bezoek de website van Casato

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Casato (Rotterdam).*

----------

